# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  معماری داخلی پروسسورها چکونه است؟

## A_2006

سلام
معماری داخلی پروسسورها چکونه است؟

----------


## MehdiElexal

با سلام هر پروسسوری از هر شرکت تولید کننده ای دارای یک معماری خاص هست که بسته به نوع کار کرد آن پروسسور طراحی میگردد
حالا شما منظورتون معماری داخلی چه پروسسوری هست ؟

----------


## FastCode

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...dware_projects
cpu هم زیاد داره.

----------

